
Learning to squat - jgrahamc
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/learning-to-squat
======
roystonvassey
Despite what it says about Mehdi and Stronglifts, I wholeheartedly will
endorse both to anyone who is seeking to become fitter and stronger.

As I progressed along the program and started to squat 1 BW (squatting a
weight equal to my body weight), I could think of nothing but the upcoming
set/rep during the entire workout. It was meditative in a way that no other
activity had been for me.

